# HM Prison AKA The Dana - (Permission) - Image Heavy February 2017



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

The Dana
(Permission)




As I was away over the Christmas period visiting family further up the country than myself, an celebrating new years with good friends, a few of us decided to pay a visit to The Dana. This place seemed so popular across social media and here that I held off posting till now. I have to say if it wasn't for Shatners report I doubt I would of gone given how much human traffic went after, but we was close and fancied a nose about so off we set.

History:

The prison closed in March 2013, it was a category B/C men's prison and remains open to the public until the end of 2017 (if I remember rightly). Think this was extended due to how well the tours are, of course you can either be escorted around or go around on your own, (which is more fun) if you don't fancy learning the ins and outs and simply go for photo-graphical merit.

The prison has been on site since 1793, the original building being constructed by Thomas Telford to plans by Shrewsbury architect John Hiram Haycock. the present prison building was constructed in 1877. The prison took female convicts until 1922.

Between 1902 and 1961 the following seven people were executed by hanging within the walls of HMP Shrewsbury for the crime of murder.
Richard Wigley, aged 34 years, on Tuesday, 18 March 1902, for the murder of his girlfriend Mary Ellen Bowen.
William Griffiths, aged 57 years, on Tuesday, 24 July 1923, for the murder of his mother Catherine Hughes.
Frank Griffin, aged 40 years, on Thursday, 4 January 1951, for the murder of Jane Edge.
Harry Huxley, aged 43 years, on Tuesday, 8 July 1952, for the murder of his girlfriend Ada Royce.
Donald Neil Simon, aged 32 years, on Thursday, 23 October 1952, for the murders of his estranged wife Eunice 
Simon and her lover Victor Brades.
Desmond Donald Hooper, aged 27 years, on Tuesday, 26 January 1954, for the murder of Betty Smith
George Riley aged 21 years on Thursday, 9 February 1961, for the murder of his neighbour Adeline Mary Smith.

The names of their victims and their relationships with them appear also. In almost every case the murder victim was female. Executions took place at 8.00 am. All executed prisoners were buried in unmarked graves inside the prison, as was customary. The four executions which took place during the 1950s were all conducted by Albert Pierrepoint and his assistant. The last execution in 1961 was conducted by Harry Allen and his assistant. In February 2014 the Ministry of Justice stated that the remains of ten executed prisoners were exhumed from the prison in 1972, cremated at a local crematorium and the ashes scattered there.

In September 2004, Member of Parliament George Stevenson,called for an enquiry into the amount of suicides which had occurred at Shrewsbury Prison. This came after 3 inmates had hanged themselves at the jail in 2 weeks. A report in 2005 named Shrewsbury prison as the most overcrowded in England and Wales. In August 2008 a further report stated that the prison had 178 places in use but held 326 inmates - an overcrowding rate of 183%.
A report in June 2012 by the Prison Reform Trust awarded Shrewsbury second place in England and Wales for overcrowding, holding 326 prisoners in space designed for 170 men, a figure exceeded only by Kennet in Liverpool at the time. In 1934, the prison had contained the larger number of 204 cells.

Before closure, Shrewsbury was a Category B/C prison accepting adult males from the local courts in its catchment area. Accommodation at the prison consisted of double occupancy cells in mostly Victorian buildings. The prison offered education and workshops to inmates. A Listener Scheme was also available to prisoners at risk of suicide or self-harm.

In January 2013, it was announced that the prison was scheduled for closure.

My Thoughts

The prison itself has such a feel to it its rather hard to describe, we had the place to ourselves for the duration we was there, it really did feel closed in, I have a gripe with big places, that after awhile it all looks the same, such as asylums and hospitals and some big factories, but that's not to say it wasn't enjoyable and an experience in itself, venturing up and down countless stairs that seemed to be at a dodgy angle (I later learned it made it difficult to run up the stairs or down, so inmates would have issues trying to escape). Walking into places that said no admittance was rather fun, but not much remained of any photographic value, other than some tool before I went throwing toilet tissue about in the upper sections.

I think the only thing I found rather "bleugh" was the advertising of ghost events in Cell block C but I guess they have to advertise somewhere. Other than that for £15 its well worth going to and taking full advantage of photographing the prison before it either gets turned into accommodation or alike, an I rather liked how mouldy some of the cells are becoming and locking a few friends in 

Right enough talking on with the shots, which I am sure people have seen over an over again 



































































































































Well if you made it this far thanks alot for looking! more from the annoying backlong soon!  ​


----------



## rockfordstone (Feb 8, 2017)

enjoyed this one, thank you for posting it


----------



## krela (Feb 8, 2017)

You got some good shots mate. Love the pool table one.


----------



## brickworx (Feb 8, 2017)

Permissions don't usually do it for me...this changes my mind somewhat!

Great photos mate.


----------



## The Coopers (Feb 8, 2017)

Wow - stunning pictures!!


----------



## HughieD (Feb 8, 2017)

Great use of perspective, good use of light, nice mixture of B+W and colour. I could go on but will just say fab set...


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

rockfordstone said:


> enjoyed this one, thank you for posting it



Thanks a lot glad you liked it


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

krela said:


> You got some good shots mate. Love the pool table one.



Thanks mate it's really difficult to not get shots other people have got, so mixed it up


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

brickworx said:


> Permissions don't usually do it for me...this changes my mind somewhat!
> 
> Great photos mate.



True permissions are often the best way though especially of this nature, worth the price of admission anyway


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

The Coopers said:


> Wow - stunning pictures!!



Thanks a lot


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 8, 2017)

HughieD said:


> Great use of perspective, good use of light, nice mixture of B+W and colour. I could go on but will just say fab set...



Thank you so much for your kind words, I do like to play with light an colour or lack of colour due to how I photograph things,  thanks again


----------



## Brewtal (Feb 8, 2017)

That is lovely mate, so many great pics there it's hard to choose a favourite one! Great mix of styles, really enjoyed that!


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 9, 2017)

Brewtal said:


> That is lovely mate, so many great pics there it's hard to choose a favourite one! Great mix of styles, really enjoyed that!



Thanks so much mate, I really enjoyed mixing up my styles here, something you don't have much time for given a none permission, it's all usually rush rush, so I really appreciate your kind words dude.


----------



## smiler (Feb 9, 2017)

Cheerful looking place, I liked your take on it MB, Thanks


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 10, 2017)

smiler said:


> Cheerful looking place, I liked your take on it MB, Thanks



I think my photos make it more cheerful  Cheers Smiler


----------

